# rintec or micro midasIII??+suggestions



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

im thinking of buying a rintec or micro mdasIII, please give your feelings about these bows and feel free to suggest other lower priced bows!! thanks in advance!!!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

look at the martin jaguar....that is what my son shoots.....problem free and very affordable.


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

rintec is the way to go my boy has one an a martin tiger the rintic is a real nice bow


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

i would use the rintec 'cause i have one and it is great and i also shoot the micro midas 3 and it is also a nice bow


----------



## stayinalive (Mar 31, 2006)

*Micro midas III*

Just got one and I love it. I haven't tried the others but I love the way mine shoots.


----------



## Trenton McClain (Apr 5, 2006)

*rentec*

I'd go with rentec because the string flew of my micro midas after about 3 years.


----------



## GoinFullDraw06 (Mar 11, 2006)

I would go with whatever felt more comfortable to you I dont agree with the last post if the string flew off the cam then that means there is more to the story Like i said go with whatever one feels more comfortable to your shooting and to your price range just my $.02


----------



## all_archery (May 10, 2006)

try and change your string at least every two years:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

*cost??*

hey, how much would a Rintech go for? i have a girlfriend who would like to start into archery.. she has shot an old reflex of mine, and would really like one of her own


----------



## deerdropper2005 (Jun 10, 2005)

Its your choice, but i would say stay away from micro midas and browning I have not heard a single good thing about them:secret:


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

rintec price?.... Maybe if your lucky you can get a used/new bow from ebay or bowshope/pawn shop for 150(lucky) to 300(overpriced  ).


----------



## browning13 (May 18, 2006)

I bought a Micro Midas 3 for 250 with tax. I bought it about a month ago and it hasn't shown any problems so far, but you can do what you want.


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

still like Rintec. but actualy, Im planning to buy a Alpine Archery Micro S Cam.($200 new)


----------

